# New Phlips Version: 103F



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As Report By: LVSEQ
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=581097&postcount=16

The version number is 103F
It if functionally identical to 10B8 (for the Humax)

Has started to rollout to commercial units.
Over this week it will gradually rollout to all users.
No need to try and force it (via the 02468), when it is available for YOUR unit, it will automatically install.


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As Report By: LVSEQ
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=581097&postcount=16
> 
> The version number is 103F
> ...


Thanks Earl, you always have the best info.
I really look forward to getting this 103F update, as my signature says "DVR Receiver Software Version: 0x103A - still, no download yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!", and I soooo want that 30 second slip feature.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks for the info. at least soon maybe well be able to catch up to everyone else


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bump...

Any one else get the update yet?


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Bump...
> 
> Any one else get the update yet?


Got it and very nice


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Bump...
> 
> Any one else get the update yet?


Nope not yet. :shrug:


----------



## JAWheat411 (Mar 19, 2004)

Nope....nadda...nothing
SSDD
Some of you might know what that means.


----------



## epi (May 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Bump...
> 
> Any one else get the update yet?


Got it. Finally. Much more responsive and 30-second slip.


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

JAWheat411 said:


> Nope....nadda...nothing
> SSDD
> Some of you might know what that means.


S. - same
S. - sh_t
D. - different
D. - day

That's my life.


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Bump...
> 
> Any one else get the update yet?


Ohh, I finally got the 0x103F update today(05/17/06).
I will be 30-second slipping along/away! :biggrin:

There is one thing I notice after the update about series links, it is not fixed as it still will record repeats of most of my 13 shows that I want to record. I have delete all of my shows re-added them like other posts had said, but that didn't work as it still will record repeats. 
Any thoughts or do R15-300's still have to wait for another update to fix that. Not that this is a problem/issue to me, as I can just delete the shows that I do not want recorded.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ghstbstr said:


> Ohh, I finally got the 0x103F update today(05/17/06).
> I will be 30-second slipping along/away! :biggrin:
> 
> There is one thing I notice after the update about series links, it is not fixed as it still will record repeats of most of my 13 shows that I want to record. I have delete all of my shows re-added them like other posts had said, but that didn't work as it still will record repeats.
> Any thoughts or do R15-300's still have to wait for another update to fix that. Not that this is a problem/issue to me, as I can just delete the shows that I do not want recorded.


It has gotten a little better with 10B8, but it is far from perfect
Wolfpack has reported that on the mysterous 10C0 it has gotten a good amount better, but it is still far from perfect.

From what I have been told 10B8 is functional and pretty much identical to 10B8, so you should see some marginal improvements in FR vs RR...


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

no didnt get it yet:shrug:


----------



## mfreeman73 (May 3, 2006)

Still waiting on this one. Glad to see some people have gotten it. I was wondering if it was actually out yet or not. Oh well, hopefully, soon.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Yep, still waiting for it....patiently (as patiently as someone who views this forum and reads all the reports of the 30 sec slip in the R15-500 version CAN be....)....


----------



## JacenSolo (May 18, 2006)

so the reset button trick won't download this update then? I'm at 103A currently.
thanks for all the great info here!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you unit is in the current upgrade que, it will automatically get it.

Somtimes the reset, 02468 method will get it to you faster.... but the R15s are setup to auto install the update, as soon as it can (aka, the software is available and there is a big enough window in your recording schedule)


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you unit is in the current upgrade que, it will automatically get it.
> 
> Somtimes the reset, 02468 method will get it to you faster.... but the R15s are setup to auto install the update, as soon as it can (aka, the software is available and there is a big enough window in your recording schedule)


should i leave the R15 power on or off, just wondering if that might be why im not getting it .

I leave my power off.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Either way.. on or off.

The update is still rolling out. by weeks end, all Phlips users should have the new code.


----------



## JacenSolo (May 18, 2006)

forced the download last night - are there any new features apart from the slip?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You take a look at this thread for the "release notes"
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110

And also look at this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56291


----------



## KaliChondra (May 17, 2006)

According to DirecTV, they rolled out the update to all customers starting today.


----------



## madisn (Apr 26, 2006)

KaliChondra said:


> According to DirecTV, they rolled out the update to all customers starting today.


The problem with that statement is that it begins with "According to DirecTV..."

I hope you are right though - I think I just may do the force download and see if that works


----------



## KaliChondra (May 17, 2006)

Well.... To tell you the truth I work for DirecTV. I am on the bottom rung of the ladder but I was pretty exicted to find out this update was available as I was waiting for this for my R15-300 too.

I just found out about the date today or I would have shared.  If you haven't gotten the patch yet reset your receiver and wait about 20 minutes, the signal for the patch is sent every 20 minutes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

KaliChondra said:


> According to DirecTV, they rolled out the update to all customers starting today.


I got the same message from my contact (which is a few steps up the latter  )

If your unit DOESN'T have the 103f version it will shortly, or you can try to use the 02468 method.

Aka... they flipped the switch that allows ALL units to see and access the update.

NOTE: This releas is only for the -300 models.


----------



## KaliChondra (May 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I got the same message from my contact (which is a few steps up the latter  )


I like your source! At my level we are the last ones to know and there are times where I find I am a few days behind on everything.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Aka... they flipped the switch that allows ALL units to see and access the update.


I'm think you mean that figuratively. But, I'm curious. Obviously, they can target specific models. Can they target specific users with updates?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep... they can specify down to an Access Card


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmmm...I'm sensing impending conspiracy theories. :shrug:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Hmmm...I'm sensing impending conspiracy theories. :shrug:


Why?


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why?


The gig is up, the infrared sensor that intakes the remote commands is actually a 2 way device that monitors your every move.....prints your vital stats, doubles as a bible and can emit a defense laser in the presence of enemy signals:lol: given you received the update of course.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> The gig is up, the infrared sensor that intakes the remote commands is actually a 2 way device that monitors your every move.....prints your vital stats, doubles as a bible and can emit a defense laser in the presence of enemy signals:lol: given you received the update of course.


Well... duh?

Did you already know that? Or should we send that to Mythbusters...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... duh?
> 
> Did you already know that? Or should we send that to Mythbusters...


I'd watch that episode


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Or should we send that to Mythbusters...


Just another CIA program to throw us off track!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why?


I was expecting something like "The "Shills" are getting one upgrade while the masses are getting something else." You know how it can get around here.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I was expecting something like "The "Shills" are getting one upgrade while the masses are getting something else." You know how it can get around here.


Well I am usually one of the last ones to get the updates. Heck being in florida they must figure we are all too old to realize that the TV is actually on or off so they can get to us last. You wanna talk about shills and getting it sooner then everyone else maybe we need to talk to Mr. Wolffpack :lol:


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been away for awhile and when I got back, I noticed that my update had been received (whooho!!!!!!!!!) for the 300series. Other than the 30 sec slip, which I tried first, where there any other updates?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That you can see?

Just the XM screen saver.

See the release notes (in the release note section), or the thread at the top of the forum.


----------

